# Teich ist Trüb - Was tun?



## Inilein (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo

ich hoffe mir kann jemand behilflich sein, da ich mich was Teich und Filter angeht noch nicht auskenne.

Wir sind im Herbst in ein Neues Haus gezogen wo schon ein Teich im Garten angelegt ist. Der Teich hat ca. 15.000 Liter. Auf der Skizze seht ihr die Abmessungen. Nun besteht das Problem das der Teich recht trüb ist und man vielleicht 5-10 cm tief gucken kann weiter nicht. Zur zeit sind 10 kleine Goldfische drin seid 2 Wochen. ca. 400 Kaulquappen. Die Goldfische werden nur alle 1-2 Wochen ganz wenig gefüttert. Es ist eine pumpe eingebaut die wie ich glaube keine Filterfunktion hat sondern das Wasser mehr bewegt. In ein Behälter in dem sich ein Korb befindet fliest Wasser ein und ein Filtermedium ist nicht dort drin. Man kann lediglich Laub und ähnliches was sich in dem Korb sammelt damit entfernen. Den Teich und den Filter Korb kann man in dem Video sehen. Hab eben extra kurz gefilmt. Sind nur 2min.

Was kann man tun um das Wasser klarer zu bekommen? Ich habe schon mal gedacht in den Korb in einen Netzsack mit Filtersubstrat einzulegen. Würde das etwas bringen? Der Korb ist aber nur ca. 2-3 Liter vom Volumen her. Wasser pflanzen sind auch recht wenige finde ich (siehe Bild) Wasserpflanzen tragen ja soweit ich weiß auch zur wasserqualiät bei.


2min video vom teich bei youtube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5VPmjK1icI


----------



## santos (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich ist Trüb - Was tun?*

Hallo hoffe kann helfen,mal eine frage was an filtermethode habt ihr? Uvc Filter? Habt ihr pflanzen drin?
LG aus dem Saarland


----------



## santos (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich ist Trüb - Was tun?*

Hol dir eine filtereinheit inklusive uvc Lampe und tauchpumpe,gibt bei dem berühmten Auktionshaus im Internet. Suchbegriff teichfilter kompletset da findest du sehr viel Auswahl. Bei.der Grösse würde ich dir eine uvc Lampe von min 36watt empfehlen. Und vor in betriebnahme vlt etwa 1/3wasser ablassen und dann neu auffüllen,filterstarter Bakterien in den Filter und dann loslegen zuerst mal 5 Tage ohne uv Lampe damit sich die Bakterien richtig entwickeln dann dazu schalten.
Sollen nur goldfische in den Teich?


----------



## Inilein (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich ist Trüb - Was tun?*

Danke für die schnelle antwort. 
Wie gesagt ist eigentlich gar kein Filter drin. Dieser Korb ist ja soweit ich weiß eher um laub zu entfernen oder? Pflanzen sind die die man auf dem bild sehen kann und unter wasser sind nicht so viele. Pflanzen sieht man auch schön in dem Video.

JA nur Goldfische erstmal. vieleicht kommen irgendwan mal 1-2 kois rein. das ist aber noch nicht sicher.


----------



## santos (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich ist Trüb - Was tun?*

Ja gut dieser Korb wird keine filternde Wirkung haben ausser halt das grobe  aber das Wasser müsste mal richtig gereinigt werden,dabei hilft halt wirklich die uv Lampe aber bedenke nicht in dieses licht schauen  mit einrr anderen filtereinheit wird es besser glaub mir,denn die filtert auch kleine Gegenstände wie schwebealgen usw. Aus dem Wasser. Füttern würde ich derzeit komplet lassen,die Jungs und Mädels haben genug Nahrung durch schwebeteilchen im Teich


----------



## Inilein (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich ist Trüb - Was tun?*

Als ich gerade bei eBay gelesen habe das diese Filter auch zum eingraben sind ist mir eingefallen das ja hinten im Garten auch so ein grüner Kunststoffbehälter eingegraben ist. Filter oder Pumpe ist dort nicht drin. Den rücklauf könnte man recht einfach damit verbinden. Meine sorge ist aber das der zulauf der ja scheinbar unter wasser liegt da man ihn nicht sehen kann, eventuell verstopft ist. 

Könnte man jezt in diesen behälter Filtermedium und so eine uv lampe einsetzen oder muß da so ein filterset in den behälter reingestellt werden? ich hoffe ich drücke mich verständlich aus.


----------



## Digicat (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich ist Trüb - Was tun?*

Servus Inilein

Herzlich Willkommen

Sehr schöner Teich ... liebevoll angelegt 

Danke für die Bilder und das Video 

Wie man am Video erkennen kann ist da ein Wandskimmer < Klick (das ist ein Link) verbaut ... normal gibt es da keine Pumpe, also muß die Pumpe wo anders untergebracht sein 
Wenn sich jemand die Mühe macht so einen Skimmer einzubauen, würde ich meinen da steckt irgendwo unter dem umlaufenden Holzsteg noch ein Filter und zwar in Schwerkraft (alles auf Teichniveau = Wasserstand Teich ist gleich Wasserstand im Filter = sehr sparsamer Stromverbrauch der Pumpe).
Bitte such mal nach einer Klappe (Scharniere) am Holzsteg 

Zur Trübung: hast du schon mal den Grund gesehen 
Wenn da ein Mulm unten liegt könnten die Goldis den immer aufwühlen = die Algen bekommen dadurch immer neue Nahrung (Nitrat/Phosphat).
Hätte statt der Goldis bessere Alternativen gegeben .... __ Moderlieschen & Co., also __ Kleinfische ... 

Genug geschrieben  ... Lies Dir mal das Basiswissen durch ... ist eine sehr interessante Sache


----------



## Sveni (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich ist Trüb - Was tun?*

Hallo Inilein,

ich würde dir empfehlen, den Teich auszupumpen. Fische, eine Hand voll Schlamm und anderes Kleingetier in einer Regentonne (die im Schatten steht) oder ähnliches umzusetzen. Den leeren Teich reinigen und auf Schäden z.B.in der Folie kontrollieren. Wenn du den Teich leer hast, wirst du auch alle Rohre und sonstige Leitungen inspizieren können.
Erst dann würde ich über weitere Investitionen, die, bei der Teichgröße, schnell mal an die 500€ kommen kann, nachdenken.

Auf jeden Fall benötigst du eine Pumpe die für min. 10.000l Teichvolumen ausgelegt ist.
Ein UVC Gerät ab 36Watt aufwärts und einen geigneten Filter.    
Sollte sich der grüne Erdtank von der Lage und den Anschlussmöglichkeiten dazu eignen,
würde ich hier einen Filter selbst bauen. Ist mit wenig Aufwand recht schnell erledigt.

Man kann natürlich auch ein komplettes __ Filtersystem, mit Pumpe, UVC Gerät,usw. kaufen.
Bin da irgendwie aber kein Freund von. Jeder spätere Umbau oder Vergrößerung des Fischvolumens, usw. hätte dann event. neue Technik zur Folge.

Ich kann nur empfehlen, vorher genaustens zu prüfen und zu planen, die gesamte Technik vielleicht gleich auf 5.000l mehr Volumen auszulegen und so hast du lange Zeit Freude daran. Ist allerdings mit einiger Arbeit verbunden!!! 

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Digicat (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich ist Trüb - Was tun?*

@ Sveni:
Jetzt lass doch mal die Kirche im Dorf ...

Sorry das du jetzt volle Post abbekommst ... aber da wird in letzter Zeit soviel über Filtertechnik gesprochen und empfohlen 

Mensch laßt doch mal die Algen Algen sein ... dieser Reinheitswahn ist ja Kontraproduktiv ... Algen sind nix anderes als Pflanzen (Quasi Turbopflanzen) die halt die Nitrate/Phosphate schneller in "Pflanzenmasse" umsetzen können.
Sie tragen mit dazu bei, daß unsere Teiche klares Wasser bekommen ... hört sich jetzt ganz verkehrt an, ist aber so ... wenn keine Nahrung mehr für die Algen vorhanden ist, sind auch die Algen weg ....

Mehr "höhere Pflanze" können diesen Vorgang beschleunigen und wenn der Besatz auf das Teichvolumen abgestimmt ist brauchts net einmal einen Filter.

Und schon garnet dem Teich eine Grundreinigung verpassen ... schlimmeres kann man einen eingefahrenen Teich und das sind fast 100% der Teiche der Hilfesuchenden, net antun ... 

Sorry für meinen Ausrutscher 

Aber das mußte mal gesagt/geschrieben werden


----------



## Sveni (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich ist Trüb - Was tun?*

Kein Problem!
Was raus muß, muß raus!

Wenn ich aber in ein neues Haus/Grundstück mit vorhanden Teich umziehe, beginne ich früher oder später nun mal von vorn!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Digicat (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich ist Trüb - Was tun?*

Warum 

Geduld heißt das Zauberwort und in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft


----------



## Digicat (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich ist Trüb - Was tun?*

Servus Inilein

Habe erst jetzt deinen Filter, im "hinteren Garten" entdeckt (Beitrag #6) 

Durch das Loch im Deckel wird der Druckschlauch einer Pumpe gesteckt und der Filter wird gefüllt.
Die Pumpe liegt im Teich.
Durch das 110er Rohr läuft es wieder in den Teich zurück ...

Befüllen würde ich den Filter mit Filtermatten ...

Mußt halt immer aufpassen das sie sauber bleiben, sonst läuft der Filter über.

Vorher würde ich mit einem Druck- oder Gartenschlauch eventuell auch Kärcher das Rohr reinigen ...


----------



## horstzittlau (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich ist Trüb - Was tun?*

Hallo!
War lange nicht da, aber ich lebe noch, oh Wunder, für den trüben Teich gibt es ein Heilmittel, und dieses Medikament heisst Zeit. Lass Deinem Teich Zeit. Er kann nicht so schnell wie du. Ein paar __ Schnecken, ein paar __ Muscheln, auch mal nen Kilo Zheolith. können auch ein paar mehr sein. Auf keinen Fall Erfindungen der Menschen (Licht,Technik, Chemie) diese Sachen dienen nur denen, die sie verkaufen. Das Teichwasser muss aber zirkulieren und für die Atmung der Fische muss genügend O2 (Sauerstoff) im Wasser sein. Beherzige meine Ratschläge, dann wirst Du Dich bald an deinem Teich erfreuen. Es soll auch Fische geben die sich am Algenwuchs laben, im übrigen bindet Grünzeug CO2 ???
Herzliche Grüsse Horst Zittlau, 
Ps. mein Wasser ist so klar, nicht gut für die Fische, zu wenig Schatten


----------



## Inilein (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich ist Trüb - Was tun?*



Digicat schrieb:


> Durch das Loch im Deckel wird der Druckschlauch einer Pumpe gesteckt und der Filter wird gefüllt.
> Die Pumpe liegt im Teich.
> Durch das 110er Rohr läuft es wieder in den Teich zurück ...
> 
> ...



Anhand dieses Bildes kann man gut sehen das das große Rohr im grünen Kunsstoff Kasten der Zulauf aus dem Teich sein muss, da das dünne graue Rohr ja oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche liegt und auch vom grünen Kasten aus gesehen bergab Richtung Teich fliest. Ich habe mal eine pumpe in den Filterkasten rein gestellt um zu testen ob aus dem großen braunen Rohr Wasser nachflies. Und das tut es zum Glück. Zwar relativ langsam wie ich finde aber es fliest Wasser nach. Ist langsam gut weil das Wasser so länger im Filter wäre oder ist langsam schlecht? Ich filme das gleich mal. Meine nächste Befürchtung ist nun das das Rohr verunreinigt ist und deshalb das dicke Rohr quasi schon ein Filter oder ist das quatsch? Nun habe ich mir vorgestellt folgendes in den Filterkasten einzubauen:

unten eine pumpe rein die das Wasser langsam in das graue Rohr und somit in den Teich zurück pumpt. Die Pumpe mit Flies abdecken. dann ein günstiges Filtermaterial in einem Netzsack dann wider ein flies oben draus. Bis auf Höhe des dicken braunen Rohrs. Siehe Skizze. Das ganze würde ich erst mal paar Wochen laufenlassen um zu sehen was mit dem Wasser passiert. Dann kann man sich immer noch überlegen ob eine uvc noch in den Behälter rein kommt. 



horstzittlau schrieb:


> Hallo!
> War lange nicht da, aber ich lebe noch, oh Wunder, für den trüben Teich gibt es ein Heilmittel, und dieses Medikament heisst Zeit. Lass Deinem Teich Zeit. Er kann nicht so schnell wie du. Ein paar __ Schnecken, ein paar __ Muscheln, auch mal nen Kilo Zheolith. können auch ein paar mehr sein. Auf keinen Fall Erfindungen der Menschen (Licht,Technik, Chemie) diese Sachen dienen nur denen, die sie verkaufen. Das Teichwasser muss aber zirkulieren und für die Atmung der Fische muss genügend O2 (Sauerstoff) im Wasser sein. Beherzige meine Ratschläge, dann wirst Du Dich bald an deinem Teich erfreuen. Es soll auch Fische geben die sich am Algenwuchs laben, im übrigen bindet Grünzeug CO2 ???
> Herzliche Grüsse Horst Zittlau,
> Ps. mein Wasser ist so klar, nicht gut für die Fische, zu wenig Schatten



ganz klar muss es ja nicht werden aber 5-10cm tief gucken ist schon recht wenig finde ich. (siehe Video Link in Beitrag #1). wieso meinst du das der Teich zeit brauch. Er ist ja nicht neu angelegt sondern besteht schon seit Jahren und Kleintiere wie Schnecken und so sind ja drin. Oder meinst du weil vor 2 Wochen 10 kleine Goldfische eingesetzt wurden? Der Vorbesitzer des Hauses hat laut aussage des Nachbarn auch fische im Teich gehabt. Unter anderem kois und Goldfische. Oder kann es auch daran liegen das im herbst ein Netz über den Teich gespannt wurde um Laub aufzufangen, welches sich aber durch das Gewicht durchgehangen hat und so quasi wie ein Teebeutel über Monate Laub im Teich Wasser hing und das war nicht wenig Laub. Der oberflächenskimmer war nicht in betrieb da das Haus ca. ein halbes Jahr leer stand da die Vorbesitzer schon ausgezogen waren. Hat das viele Laub eventuell das Wasser mit zu vielen Nährstoffen versorgt?


Hab dann noch ne frage bezüglich der Seerosen. Diese sind ja jetzt in dem flachen Bereich mit ca. 20-30 tiefe. Kan man diese einfach in die Mitte des Teiches umsetzen weil die ja erstmal untertauchen würden da die blätter ja nicht ein Meter lang sind oder geht die Seerose dann ein? 

Ist es allgemein empfehlenswert mehr zu bepflanzen oder werden die pflanzen schnell größer? Wenn ja welche pflanzen sind gut als Wasserreiniger geeignet und die auch noch günstig sind? Optik wäre egal. 


Puh das war es erst mal  ich hoffe ich frage nicht zu viel aber das Thema beschäftigt uns schon sehr zur zeit.

Danke an alle für die zahlreichen antworten bisher
Gruß Inilein.


----------



## Inilein (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich ist Trüb - Was tun?*

Wir werden jezt doch lieber filtermatten nehmen. ist wohl das beste wie ich denke. ich versuche die tage mal herauszufinden wieviel wasser dort durch das große rohr einläuft und dem entsprechend eine pumpe kaufen. dan 2 grobe 2 mittlere und dan 2 feine matten sollten ja eigentlich reichen. 

Ich hoffe mal das der teich nicht umkippt habe eben was gelesen das sowas passieren kann.


----------



## jrewing4 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich ist Trüb - Was tun?*

Hallo Inilein,
meiner Ansicht nach ist Dein Filterbehälter zu klein. Wobei natürlich die Oberfläche der Filtermedien ausschlaggebend ist und nicht der Behälter. Aber in einen kleinen Behälter passt auch vom besten nur wenig rein.
Ich würde an Deiner Stelle jetzt erstmal die Matten kaufen, um überhaupt mal etwas für die Fische zu tun. Dann einige Tage vorm PC die Grundkenntnisse für Teiche und Bauanleitungen für Filter in den einschlägigen Foren studieren. Einen guten Filter zu bauen, ist einfacher als man denkt. Und vor allem billiger als ein fertig gekaufter.
Wenn Du Dich dann etwas mit Filterbau auskennst, wirst Du feststellen, das fast kein gekaufter Filter seine Versprechungen halten kann, allein schon aus rechnerischen oder physikalischen Gründen. Und wenn Du später hinaus, von dem ich eigentlich ausgehe, noch ein paar Fische mehr einsetzt und die fütterst, wirst Du merken, wie schnell ein Filter an seine Grenzen kommt. Es gibt einen Leitsatz: Ein Filter kann praktisch nie zu groß sein. Und dann hast Du mehr Arbeit als Dir lieb ist und die Lust am Teich geht vor die Hunde. Ein gepumptes __ Filtersystem ist leichter zu bauen als ein Schwerkraftsystem.

Als Selbstbau würde ich sagen (Keine Garantie): Siebfilter als Vorfilter, da gibt es gute Fertigfilter, ab 100 €. Oder  in der oberen Klasse einen Trommelfilter der Fa. Sprick in Bad Kreuznach, ab 2000 €.
Biologischer Filter: Ein IBC Behälter mit 400 Ltr. Helix oder 20 m Patronen. Kosten, beide unter 1000 € incl. Zubehör. Ein gekaufter, der eine entsprechende wirkliche Reinigungsleistung hat, nicht nur auf der Verpackung, kostet min. 3000 €.
Die Pumpengröße richtet sich nach der Literleistung, definiert durch die Filtergröße und evt. falls noch ein Bachlauf o. ä. von der Pumpe gespeist werden soll. Das vor allem von Anfängern oft genannte Argument, ich will die komplette Wassermenge Xmal am Tag durch den Filter jagen, wird durch die optimale Wassermenge, die durch den Filter laufen soll, entkräftet. Auch hier sind die Werksangaben leider zu oft maßlos übertrieben. Zwecks Reinigung soll das Pumpengehäuse leicht zu demontieren sein. Klasse: OASE Aquamax, Sehr schlecht: Messner System M.
UVC-Lampe ist Ansichtssache. Nicht unbedingt vonnöten, hilft aber beim abtöten von Keimen.

Wenn Du am Anfang sparst und zu klein baust oder kaufst, musst Du immer wieder nachrüsten. Am Ende bezahlst Du das Dreifache, ohne den zusätzlichen Ärger mit Wasserqualität, Algen und Umbau. So gings mir nämlich.

Tschüß
Steffen


----------



## Nori (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich ist Trüb - Was tun?*

Hallo Inilein,
bevor du jetzt irgendwelche Behälter aufstellst, versuche diesen vorhandenen zu nutzen.
Solange du keine Koi halten willst und nur den Teich einigermassen sauber bekommen willst, reicht das aus - es wird halt nur so sein, dass du am Anfang einen höheren Reinigungsaufwand mit den Matten hast.
Neben der Pumpe (um eine Distanz zu schaffen) kannst du auch einen Sack mit Biomedien reinlegen - schadet bestimmt nicht.
Wenn du im unteren Bereich die Pumpe einsetzt, wäre es auch möglich dort einen Tauch-UVC mit einzubrigen.
Dieser wäre auch im Falle einer Filtervergrößerung weiter zu nutzen und kein rausgeworfenes Geld.
(solche Teile gibt es schon um die 130 Euro).
Wenn du einen herkömmlichen UVC verwenden willst (was ich hier nicht empfehle), so müsstest du diesen in die Leitung zwischen der Pumpe und dem Teich einbauen - diese herkömmlichen Geräte sind aber nur zur Trockenaufstellung geeignet, d.h. du kannst das Gerät nicht in der Tonne versenken! 

Gruß Nori


----------

